# Nautilus FWX vs Lamson Speedster 3



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Look at the guru as well. Less expensive and a solid drag. same goeas for the oris hydros. I own both and they are very capable for the money.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

When I first started fly fishing I thought the same thing. After you catch a few fish you'll realize the drag doesn't need to be very heavy, I believe your line running through your rod adds 4x on your drag ( I read that somewhere) anyways I ended up with a FWX in the long run.. Actually 2. And with the fact that the bvk is a super light rod I think the fwx is a good match for it, I preferred a 5/6 reel on the rod over the 7/8, all personal preference.. Nice to you meet you btw hope everything works out for ya!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you are fishing for snook I would stay with a 7/8 size reel because of the retrieval rate a larger spool allows.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Get the FWX


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My choice is the FWX.....

Here are some notable fish that the FWX handled well...

Big flamingo redfish, 8wt BVK with FWX...









Flamingo bonefish, 7wt Orvis Hydros rod with a 7/8 FWX. (this very day we caught over 20 redfish in the 26-31 inch range, plus the bonefish all on the same rod, it handled every single one of them perfectly fine)









We also fished Mosquito Lagoon and Indian River for 5 days, using nothing but two FWX's. We had a blast, the reels were up for the challenge. Here's my buddy Dan with a nice one on the FWX and 8wt BVK.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I thank every one for the GREAT replies!!! Very helpful,....Thanks Justin!

I probably will get the Nautilus based on what you told me.

My problem, is this I fish A LOT around structure (mostly mangroves and docks with snook involved) and have paid the price. Along with the good comes the frequent wraps into the great bush... Can not have one, without the other.

So, I am gathering if I what to stay away from the mangroves with BIGGER fish, get a stronger set up (8-9). (The reels drag will not do much to save me) If I was fishing without structure I would not be as worried but that is not the case. I spend very little time in open water.

Thanks again, very helpful

Sincerely, Jim


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Most modern quality reels such as the nautilus, galvan, ross, orvis mirage, and abel- have very good drags. On ANY of these reels, you can crank down the drag to the point where your leader will snap before the fish is able to rip on the drag once it's fully cranked down.

People always talk about how their reel can 'stop of a train'...well i would like to see a 20lb to 14lb tippet knot that can 'stop a train'.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I am learning things here for sure. Thanks,....

I should of said this in the begining, in my crude reasearch the FWX apears to heave 2-3 lbs of drag and Lamson Speedster 3 about 7 lbs of drag. 

I am learning drag on fly reel is different than drag on spinning. With the difference of maybe 5 lbs or so I was just wondering if it made a difference in possibly turning a bigger fish in my direction?

But maybe does not make much difference.

Sorry, to run this question out so long.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

7 lbs of drag is enough to bend an 8 wt close to the handle section of the rod if you utilize the rod properly during the fight. Hook your fly line to a scale and you will get a better concept of how lbs of drag apply to bend in the rod.
If I was doing a lot of snook fishing around structure I would opt for a short 9 wt like the loomis ambush or reddington predator.
On a budget the hydros reel is tough to beat.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

to answer your question 5 lbs of drag is a significant difference. enough to keep a fish from dragging you into structure vs turning it a different direction. having a heavy enough weight rod with a solid backbone will also play a huge factor in whether you can play on your terms or if you have to play on the fishes terms.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

fish are fought with the rod.... for fishing around mangroves, I'd go with a 9wt....


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

I have the FWX 7/8 on my 7wt set up and I absolutely love it. The reel itself is incredibly lightweight, making all day use a breeze. The drag is more than capable of standing up to fish that size, especially when the rod is used properly in the fight. 
If youre fishing mangroves, I recommend a heavier rod, something with more backbone to turn bruisers before they hit the trees.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a Lamson Speedster 3 on a 5wt Sage Response and love it . The drag has held up to decent size Spanish mackeral and bluefish all day. Solid drag in my opinion, reel is super light so balance can be an issue with it I am told. 

I am sure the Nautilus is great as well but have never fished one.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Eric (Paint it Black) knows what he is talking about and has put the Nautilus through its tests  . Considering I havnt heard anyone talk about a Lamson that is not a good sign. Im not sure why you would consider anything else. the FWW is being used by a lot of top guides in FL!


----------

